# free miliary cemetery burial



## tomfaria (Jan 23, 2021)

I am a US Vietnam vet; 2 year draftee.  Am I eligible for a free planting at a military cemetery?  What are the requirements?  Is there an online application?  Thank you.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes, you are.  Contact your local VA and they should be able to fill you in on the details.  

Tony


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2021)

Tom..just google VA Funeral benefits. Lots of info there.


----------



## old medic (Jan 23, 2021)

Contact your local VA... And Thank You for your service


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 23, 2021)

As another Vietnam vet, I can tell you that as both Old Medic and I have said, your local VA is really quite helpful.  Pappy's advice to google the VA is good too, but when you can get a local VA representative to help, you can get it done more efficiently and also more correctly for your local situation.  

If you have either not been in contact with the VA prior to this or had a bad experience in the past, I can tell you that things have really changed.  Also, with the exception of one guy in these forums, attitudes toward us Vietnam vets has changed a lot in the intervening years.

Tony


----------



## Pecos (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes you are, and they do a good job.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

i was pleased to discover the old Fort Ord finally started a cemetery before my time comes. Will be good having a final resting place close to home and the sea.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

I had discussed this possibility with my husband who was a vet. At the time I researched it, looked like he would have been entitled to free burial. But he had made other arrangements so I didn't need to use that service. I believe they just need to see your discharge papers and know that you did not receive a dishonorable discharge.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

My dad, career Naval aviator, was cremated and his ashes scattered from the air over Monterey Bay. Of course it was his wish and I obviously honor that. But, I often would like to actually sit by his grave and talk to him. The many years I spent in, on and under the waves out there just had to suffice.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 10, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I had discussed this possibility with my husband who was a vet. At the time I researched it, looked like he would have been entitled to free burial. But he had made other arrangements so I didn't need to use that service. I believe they just need to see your discharge papers and know that you did not receive a dishonorable discharge.


You are correct and I might add that the military personnel who conduct these ceremonies do an excellent and dignified job. When I arranged for the burial of my step father, I was surprised to see that as a WWII Officer, he was given a letter of honorable separation of service instead of the form that is used today. The Navy people who did the service had never seen one of those before. 

He went into the National Cemetery at Ft Bliss in ElPaso. There he is, a Navy Guy surrounded by all those Army Vets. He does have a great view of the Franklin Mountains and can catch some of those great sunsets. I think he would be happy with the choice.


----------



## cdestroyer (Mar 11, 2021)

I believe as an honorably discharged veteran you are eligible to be buried in any national cemetary except arlington, with a few exceptions. custers last stand?


----------



## old medic (Mar 13, 2021)

And another organization for all you vets to consider having your family contact... The Patriot Guard Riders.
https://www.patriotguard.org/


----------



## terry123 (Mar 13, 2021)

We requested a military funeral for my dad and everyone was so moved by the burial.  It was beautiful and chilling at the same time.  I still cry when I hear "taps" whether on tv or at a funeral.  My dad was a patriot in the best way.  He loved this country more than anything.  I still remember as a child his night terrors after he went to sleep.  When he had them my mother would try to wake him often with her getting hurt in the process.  

If anyone asked him about his experiences he would answer but never ever brought the subject up. He was "old school" and everybody knew how he and his brothers felt about their service.  All four of them served in the army and with honors.  They would be appalled at some of the things going on now,


----------



## cdestroyer (Mar 22, 2021)

My kid brother and his wife were cremated and both are at the tahoma national cemetary in kent wa.


----------



## tomfaria (Mar 22, 2021)

My objective was to minimize the hassle for everybody.  That has been accomplished.  I received my VA predetermination paperwork today.  Thank you all.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

terry123 said:


> They would be appalled at some of the things going on now,


I feel the same about my dad. He died exactly 20 years ago this month and I've been glad that, as a Pearl Harbor survivor, he wasn't around for 9/11 and what's come since.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 22, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> My kid brother and his wife were cremated and both are at the tahoma national cemetary in kent wa.


LOL, I will say hello to him when I get there. We plan to move to Washington State, and that is where I expect to end up.


----------

